# Whitefield College



## Rafe Andersen (Dec 7, 2020)

I am very interested in pursuing a Bachelors degree at Whitefield College. For any of you who have attended there, I am interested to know more about the method of their distance education. Are they doing things all online?


----------



## arapahoepark (Dec 7, 2020)

I don't know enough about it but, I would highly encourage and recommend that you get an accredited Bachelor's degree, especially in something other than theology. The way the wind is blowing you may need to be bivocational if you pursue the pastorate.


----------



## Rafe Andersen (Dec 7, 2020)

I did not ask for life advice, brother. 

Blessings


----------



## ArminianOnceWas (Dec 7, 2020)

Have you spoken with Dr. Talbot? He is very reachable and personable. He would have the answer to all questions.




Rafe Andersen said:


> I am very interested in pursuing a Bachelors degree at Whitefield College. For any of you who have attended there, I am interested to know more about the method of their distance education. Are they doing things all online?


----------



## Rafe Andersen (Dec 7, 2020)

ArminianOnceWas said:


> Have you spoken with Dr. Talbot? He is very reachable and personable. He would have the answer to all questions.


Thank you! I have not. But I did speak to the dean of academics at Whitefield College today and he helped me with all my questions. My transcripts are being reviewed and hopefully I can come out of there in a year with a B.A. in Christian counseling.


----------



## Hamalas (Dec 8, 2020)

I graduated from Whitefield with a B.A. in Classical Christian Education in 2017. Feel free to send me a PM if you have any questions.


----------



## Rafe Andersen (Dec 11, 2020)

Hamalas said:


> I graduated from Whitefield with a B.A. in Classical Christian Education in 2017. Feel free to send me a PM if you have any questions.


I hope to transfer there to finish up my B.A. Thanks!!


----------

